# Had my first kiss last night!!! :)



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

And i'm going on a date with her this weekend. I'm so nervous!!! I never believed there to be any truth in "it will happen when you least expect it" or "you'll find someone when you're not even trying", but they really are true!

I know you probably don't want to read all this. Afterall, I am just a stranger on the internet. But i'm so happy right now, i want to tell the world! 

So... the back story.

There was a night out with people from work to say goodbye to this guy who is leaving. I don't normally attend these, for obvious reasons. But one of my goals that i set with my therapist for last week was to go to it. Even if it was just for 10 minutes, to try to get out of the habit of avoiding things. I managed to go.

There's this new girl at work, she knew nothing about me, she didn't yet know that i am "that quiet guy". And i think this helped me. She came over to me and introduced herself, i was shocked by this! It never happens! After getting the initial introductions out of the way without making a fool of myself, i quickly realised that this was the PERFECT opportunity to make a fresh start. She wasn't talking to me out of pity, cause she doesn't know i am depressed and have few friends. Clearly, she looked at me and thought "i want to talk to him". And somehow, despite my usual excessive negative thinking, i managed to realise this and it gave me confidence! It was amazing. I asked her questions and it became clear that we had similar interests, which made it so much easier for me to carry the conversation on. We talked for almost 2 hours. 2 frickin hours!!! I've never been able to do that before. It's 2 _minutes_ usually! If that.

It ended with her giving me her phone and asking me to type my number in. Amazing!  But i still didn't think she liked me romantically. My default state of mind was always that NOBODY likes me that way. So i assumed i had merely made a new friend, but i was delighted with that!

That was on Thursday last week. I then discovered that some of my colleagues were going to a comedy show on Sunday (yesterday) and that my new friend was going. I decided to also go, only because she would be there. Everything was going ok, i wasn't as talkative as on the thursday, but it wasn't too bad. Then when she went to the bathroom, one of my other colleagues said "Do you like her?" I went too shy to say "yes" and kind of sheepishly shrugged my shoulders. She then said to me "she really likes you". I nearly fainted haha! With this revelation, i was able to admit that i liked her too. Everyone was genuinely excited for me which was nice! They know i am terrible with things like this, so they were telling me what i should do. The general opinion was that i need to walk her home after the comedy show and i should then kiss her. I was so scared about this!

The rest of them purposely engineered a situation where just me and her were left together, so that i could then walk her home. That 10 minute walk was the most anxious i've ever felt in my life. With the help of my other colleagues trying to set us up, we both knew that we liked each other. So in my head i was thinking that it is genuinely CERTAIN that i would be kissing her in 5 or 10 minutes and i was panicking thinking that i don't know how to do it and that i will put her off by being awkward and poor at it. We got to her apartment and she held her arms out to hug me. I hugged her and it was so nice, i smile just thinking about it  Then when we pulled out of the hug, she initiated a kiss herself, which i was grateful for because i had no clue how to initiate it without it being awkward. Then we said goodnight and i went home doing cartwheels 

In work this morning, I asked her out on a date and i'm taking her out for dinner this weekend.

I'm sorry it's such a long post when it really didn't need to be. I'm just really happy and i found it hard to be concise about it, considering i have been waiting for this moment for 25 years!


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

Congratulations ! I hope this post inspires some of the fellow SAS members to stop avoiding going out as it may turn out well after all.
Good luck.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

That is so sweet. :clap Congrats. :clap Things can only get better.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Congrats, man. Nowhere to go from here, but up!


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

Yay! So happy for you!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

It's great you've had some luck at last, the odds seem very good that this will develop into something more. Happy for you.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, congrats, OP.  That's very sweet! I hope things work out!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Congratulations! Good luck on your date!


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Ayyyyy congrats man.
Kinda reminds me of highschool with all the, do you like her?, do you think he likes me? stuff but hey! maybe that's what us inexperience guys need, a little push and confidence to seal the deal. Sounds like you have great colleagues. Hope I'm as happy as you when I get my first kiss.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone!



infamous93 said:


> Ayyyyy congrats man.
> Kinda reminds me of highschool with all the, do you like her?, do you think he likes me? stuff but hey! maybe that's what us inexperience guys need, a little push and confidence to seal the deal. Sounds like you have great colleagues. Hope I'm as happy as you when I get my first kiss.


Yes, that's exactly what we need! Seriously, without being nudged and prodded in the right direction and basically being given a step by step guide of what to do, i would have spent about 6 months being too scared to do anything about how i feel. Then she would have got a boyfriend and i'd have been even more depressed and regretful. So yeah, it was the highschool stuff that made it happen really. Cause i am so fearful of rejection that i could have only done that if i knew for certain that she likes me. Even 99% sure would not be high enough!


----------



## Sadok (Mar 9, 2013)

I wish i was normal said:


> Thank you everyone!
> 
> Yes, that's exactly what we need! Seriously, without being nudged and prodded in the right direction and basically being given a step by step guide of what to do, i would have spent about 6 months being too scared to do anything about how i feel. Then she would have got a boyfriend and i'd have been even more depressed and regretful. So yeah, it was the highschool stuff that made it happen really. Cause i am so fearful of rejection that i could have only done that if i knew for certain that she likes me. Even 99% sure would not be high enough!


i guess you can change your account name now from "i wish i was normal" to " am awesome".


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

Well done man.:clap Let us know how your date goes.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

AWwh so sweet 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That is an inspiration.
Just take things slow, man. There is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

That is so awesome, congrats!


----------



## owlyjr (May 17, 2012)

Your story makes me so happy! Good for you dude!


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

Reading that made my day  That is genuinely awesome


----------



## muse11 (Mar 25, 2013)

good story. you have to keep telling your thoughts(romantic feelings). At the dinner do not just sit there and talk. Tell her that she is beautiful. After some time tell that your health is not not good. She will say something like "Are you OK? You say "Definitely not, your are hypnotized me, end big smile while you telling that. . Be open try to relax and be funny(but not to much) listen what she has to say......., it's just a girl, there are thousands of girls near you) cheers


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

That is sweet! A lot of people's first kiss' are just awkward but that sounds nice, and from what you've described it sounds like she is into you.  Good luck!


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Awesome, well done!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Hey congratulations!  that was a really sweet story. Good luck!


----------



## RichBigD (Mar 21, 2013)

Hi. Way to go bro!!!! 

Hope the date goes well & you've got a keeper :boogie


----------



## AbsenceOfSound (Nov 29, 2011)

Such a wonderful story! Congratulations!


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Congratz fellah


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

Awww, that is so cute! Congrats!


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Remember the finger test before rounding 3rd base.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Good for you man!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

nice im happy for you! you have given me hope


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

congrats man!!  i still have major fear issues with kissing so this is pretty inspiring to hear


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ah..love! :$

Congrats  

I hope it was as special as you made it sound! :]


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

man thats ****ing awsome... and ur coworkers sound like nice people


----------



## holla4adolla (Nov 6, 2012)

omg your story is so inspirational :')
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Congrats dude. That's so nice to hear!


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I couldn't care less.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

OK, an update... and a bad one unfortunately  The date is now not happening. She called everything off yesterday. Wasn't sure whether to post this because so many people have said my story was inspirational for them, but it now turns out that the REAL moral of the story is to completely give in and just kill ourselves because there's no escaping this life of misery and despair. It's fair to say i feel lower than i've ever felt before in my life. I thought things were about to turn around for me. Oh well.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

What was her explanation for calling it off, if I might ask?


----------



## mardymoo (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations, so happy for you.


----------



## PaxBritannica (Dec 10, 2012)

Awww


----------



## lunagiovanni (Mar 28, 2013)

Maybe she got nervous too though! She could be pretty shy in certain situations, I'm like that. I'm really confidant at the get go but after that I'm too scared to leave my house. 
The best you can do is find out why she called it off, and try it again.
Then remember that she won't be the first, you just gotta believe in yourself. 
You already made a big step, don't give up now


----------



## Deadline (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh, don't be put off. It was such a sweet story. You should persist and find out why she cancelled. Don't give up now.


----------



## xperit (Mar 27, 2013)

I read it all and im so happy for you. I found it really inspiring and i really needed this right now and i hope all goes well for you two.


----------



## Tuscany (Mar 29, 2013)

I wish i was normal said:


> OK, an update... and a bad one unfortunately  The date is now not happening. She called everything off yesterday. Wasn't sure whether to post this because so many people have said my story was inspirational for them, but it now turns out that the REAL moral of the story is to completely give in and just kill ourselves because there's no escaping this life of misery and despair. It's fair to say i feel lower than i've ever felt before in my life. I thought things were about to turn around for me. Oh well.


Lol don't let it get you down mate, it happens to everyone, even to smooth players!
Take it as a learning step and move on.


----------



## xmetal05 (Feb 25, 2013)

Damn, I'm so sorry buddy. I was reading the thread waiting to give my congratulations and the cancellation totally brought me down, i can't even imagine how sad you are. 

That said, here's some independent food for thought. I don't know what the nature of your workplace is, but perhaps someone told her, or she thought about it herself, that this probably isn't a great idea, regardless of how much she likes you. Mixing work and romance is a high-wire act, and can turn into a mess for a bunch of reasons. I know thinking about it this way now is brutal, but maybe you dodged a bullet. 

What you should take away from this is everything that you were saying in the OP. Someone can like you, enough to initiate a kiss with you. Use it, and build from it. Good luck.


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

thats awesome dude, im really happy for u. seems like she does really like u. don't mess it up now


----------



## ripsta99 (Jun 19, 2011)

why did she cancel on you? you might be overexaggerating. maybe she had other plans?


----------



## NightRunner (Jan 4, 2013)

There is no need to worry. I know that you probably feel terrible right now, but I think you may be over thinking on this one. Let's assume two possibilities (1) that she decided that she doesn't want a relationship or (2) that she simply couldn't make the date but still wants to get to know you (personally, I think #2 is more likely given how you guys interacted before). 

Even if it's the first case, then you still should be happy. You overcame your SA and not only spent time with her, but kissed her (the farthest I've gotten is a friend hug). If you were able to do that already, I can promise you another woman will come your way. 

Now, if it is the second case, you are really over-thinking this. I know the feeling, how we can agonize over the smallest thing. "If this girl doesn't respond to my text in a few minutes, she must hate me", etc. Have you talked to her about what happened? Did she give a reason as to why?


----------



## crazy baby (Nov 29, 2011)

This post made me really happy. 

And hey. Don't throw the baby out with bath water. She probably had a legit excuse of cancelling. She obviously likes you or else she wouldn't have kissed you and accepted the date invitation. Try again. Wait and see. !


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

People you need to read his update.

Although it has not worked out this time, it could just have easily gone in the opposite direction and your initial post should be hope for you to keep your head up.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I wish i was normal said:


> OK, an update... and a bad one unfortunately  The date is now not happening. She called everything off yesterday. Wasn't sure whether to post this because so many people have said my story was inspirational for them, but it now turns out that the REAL moral of the story is to completely give in and just kill ourselves because there's no escaping this life of misery and despair. It's fair to say i feel lower than i've ever felt before in my life. I thought things were about to turn around for me. Oh well.


I'd feel really crushed as well, especially after many years with no dates or anything. On my last chance I managed to kiss her and I was already thinking of the future. My mind was whizzing with thoughts, "she could be the one I lose my virginity to" this could be the start of something special" maybe my lucks changing and this life can be less of a hell from now on". But no we never met up after that night, she was only in town for the weekend went back to where she lived miles away. :|

Don't give up anyway, she's not the only female who'll ever show you some interest, have to dust yourself down and try with someone new when you feel more up to it. This wasn't a one shot thing, please try and believe that.


----------



## moveon (Mar 28, 2009)

I wish i was normal said:


> OK, an update... and a bad one unfortunately  The date is now not happening. She called everything off yesterday. Wasn't sure whether to post this because so many people have said my story was inspirational for them, *but it now turns out that the REAL moral of the story is to completely give in and just kill ourselves because there's no escaping this life of misery and despair*. It's fair to say i feel lower than i've ever felt before in my life. I thought things were about to turn around for me. Oh well.


I don't know why but that made me laugh. This is still a huge triumph so i wouldn't be too sad.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

So you knew what to do during the kiss itself? Was it just a simple kiss?


----------



## monkeyoffmyback (Mar 18, 2013)

guess what "I wish I was normal".......you are


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

I feel happy read your experience, that's so nice 
about her cancelling, I think that's normal happening..
show that you are a tough guy and keep on chasing her !


----------



## manroger4 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wishing you much joy always comes in your life.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's okay. There are other ladies out there worthy of the OP's attention. 
That's what men and women go through in the dating process, at least that is what have heard *sigh*.


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the messages guys and girls. And i'm sorry for sounding overly depressed in my post above when talking about her cancelling. I felt really bad in that moment, primarily because i felt like my luck had changed then it all came crashing down. I can cope with being single, but it's the *hope* that kills me, especially when it's taken away. I feel fine now. I actually look back on what happened very fondly and have taken confidence from it. OK, it didn't work out, but i still have to pinch myself sometimes when i realise what i did! I never thought i could do it. The situation at work is fine now too. For a week, i felt really awkward and couldn't even look her in the eye, but now we talk, not as often as before, but hey... it's better than nothing. I was talking to another girl the other day at my bus stop, turns out she has a boyfriend, but if she didn't, i felt CERTAIN that i would have asked her out for a drink. I've learnt a valuable lesson... i get friend-zoned all too often cause i'm too timid to tell a girl how i feel, and i end up becoming almost like a gay best friend or something lol. But i asked this girl out on just the 2nd day that i had seen her, and she said yes. So i've learned to be more forthright. Most importantly, i have the confidence to do it now too. Feeling pretty good actually!


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> So you knew what to do during the kiss itself? Was it just a simple kiss?


No, i had no clue what to do. I was panicking about it beforehand. But it was weird, i can't even tell you what i did, i don't really remember. I wasn't thinking about anything when i kissed her. It just kind of... happened. I wouldn't say it was natural, it couldn't have been cause i had no experience! But there's not much that can go wrong really. Another important learning with regards to anxiety... it's completely irrational and it's far less scary DURING the event than it is beforehand.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

This is horrible....look what popped up in my browser.








He looks like a playa anyway. Don't mess with him!
Dump the ZERO and get a HERO, ladies.....like the OP.


----------



## MarjoleinL (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't think it is all negative. When you want, you can meet other people and girls and that way, you can get also more contact with people. You have proven yourself once that you are able to manage this, so you can do it a second time too, right?


----------



## nml (Jan 21, 2012)

that's really sweet. Well done man. And even if this didn't work out, like you say, now you know you can get dates (and even get kissed by them!).


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

Congrats man! That's an inspiring anecdote. Hope it all works out well. If not, then ay least you got that far, huh. Oh, and not trying to act like I'm a dating expert or anything but do NOT kiss her ***. That will turn her off. That's not to say you can't compliment her, just don't do it too much and be genuine when you do.


----------



## DiscardedHeart (Dec 29, 2012)

That was so cute! I was just smiling all the time while reading this  congrats!


----------



## Tensor (Mar 9, 2013)

OMG it's totally going to work out! I'm so happy for you and can't wait to hear more about what you two do together for the rest of your lives!

Nah, just kidding. I read the update. Shіt sucks, bro.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

aw man what a nice story.

Grats buddy!!


----------



## brimariee (Apr 2, 2013)

Awww COngrats!! Thats was sooo sweet!  Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## hipolito (Sep 25, 2012)

Awwww that was really sweet.
the first time somebody approached me (though it never got to kissing even though it lasted 5 months) I was flabbergasted but in a really good way. It's a wonderful feeling, congrats =D


----------



## paul oakenfold (Jan 15, 2012)

"i went home doing cartwheels" i don't know why we react to first kisses all giddy....the first time a girl kiss me on the cheek, i started jumping up and down. she was like "what's wrong with you?"...i was about 11 years old though...later on in life...when another girl kissed me in the mouth....i didn't react the same way....maybe because i didn't really like her...who knows...good gob...hope you two last till old.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice story. Kind of reminds me of my own story of how I got my first girlfriend and first real kiss except mine involved lots of alcohol lol. I don't really count my actual first kiss because I was high on E at the time.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

You sir, are now promoted to SAS Veteran


----------



## TalentedButStrange (Apr 7, 2013)

Congrats =]


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

graz dude


----------



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

This is absolutely amazing, I was just about to make a thread on whether to wait for my first kiss or just go for it any girls and I can happily say I will wait. I want it to be just as romantic as this if not more. It has to be special 

Congratulations, I hope you two stay happy x


----------



## Faso (Mar 28, 2012)

That made me feel legitimately happy


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## ploo (Apr 13, 2011)

That made me well up a little  I'm so happy for you :boogie


----------



## akeelah (Apr 7, 2013)

OMW! this is a really inspiring story. goodluck with the date and please tell us how it goes...


----------



## MrNiceGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

Yay good job dude. I just had my first real date. No kiss yet lol.


----------

